# TT ownership - a risky route



## BadgerTT

Perhaps a 17 year old, no history, 3 month MOT, 8 owner trade-in disposal Mk1 225 with a few 'issues' and running on fumes for a spin along the road, could be considered a rather risky start to TT ownership, lots of posts in the forum clearly warned against such a move; but the heart driven need to scratch a long time TT shaped itch won out over the head. The presence of a Millteck exhaust and a cam belt change in the last year suggested that it had not been totally neglected so seemed a reasonable base for a project by not spending a fortune on the base car but being able to make some targeted changes for some all weather fun. This forum has been fantastic as I have started the journey to becoming a TT nerd.

A week one precautionary garage check while replacing all the tyres (ContiAllSeason to get through the winter months) identified a perished front wishbone rear bush, broken rear spring, split CV boot and replacement of the front brakes needed, so not too cheap a start but nothing too complex......yet. Purchased with a suspected wheel bearing rumble. Turned out not to be the rear as mentioned in the Gumtree add bust instead a slowly deteriorting front. In checking for this the garage found there to be no drive to the rear wheels while running on the ramp. More forum research to discovery the array of things that could cause this! Had planned for a Haldex filter/oil change and research of the symptoms hinted at the charge pump. Parts ordered from Haldexrepairs and into the garage on bit of a punt that this was the issue......it was so 'Quattro' restored just in time for the persistent bad weather. Back in to have the front wheel bearing replaced and could finally hear the rest of the car better. The closing nights unearthed woeful Xenon headlights so more research and wincing at what could go wrong with the projectors/lenses/ballasts/etc. Plumped for a bulb change as first option to try and a couple of Osram Nightbreaker Ultimates later and proper illumination restored. Also had a low reading temp guage coupled with Aircon code reading low, so new Audi thermostat slotted in and reading correct now.

First engine covers off look see revealed an N249 delete and Forge valve, possibly explaining why it felt quite 'pokey'. Though coming from a 253k mile A3 TDI, perhaps most things would. So chances it has been mapped but no idea by who. Just leaving it alone for now as running fairly well currently. Amazing how quickly the MOT seemed to loom, just how risky was this risky buy going to turn out? Nervously dropped and left for the day in the second week of Jan - massive relief at just two advisories of the rear bush on the other wishbone starting to perish plus a side repeater bulb starting to dim.....result. Well, until 4 days later the clutch pedal went to the floor with a clunk and resolutely refused to spring back. Luckily within a mile of home as a dark and yet again wet night. Quick forum check again and of great it could be various things but worth checking the footwell for debris and sure enough the well covered clutch pedal failure had struck. So currently the pedal is off and in the garage for welding but may replace and modify. This one lasted 130k so hopefully a welded one will last the rest of its days.hopefully back on this weekend as already miss driving it. The list of things to fix is never short at the moment but most can wait until the weather is better and it wouldn't be a project car without them. Next on the cards is gearbox and rear diff oil changes in a hunt to resolve the light rotational scraping/rubbing noise which seems transmission related in some way. If anyone has any ideas that would be good to avoid endless hunting.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome


----------



## bakerbakes556

hi


----------



## daz1669

Good luck, did same as you bought a bit of a risk as new had a few issues, nearly two years on and got a beast, still needs TLC now and again but 18 years old so got to be expected, sadly may have to go shortly as struggling to drive a manual due to a hip injury sustained many moons ago, will be loads of help on forum for you, only big tip would give you is fit genuine fit once!!!! Some of the aftermarket parts just aren't worth the hassle

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadgerTT

Sorry to hear that, maybe just time for a V6 or DSG. Gradual overhaul for me as also my daily driver for most of the time.


----------



## Dec11

I'm really not sure any of these cars are a good 2nd hand buy, a lot are having immediate problems and work to sort misfires is a pig in particular, if the inlet manifold has to come off.

450-500e to replace one miserable injector is a piss take in terms of Audi's engineering and parts that obviously don't last beyond the 60K mileage range, £200 for an injector is absolutely crazy! That's easily a timing belt kit or clutch replacement figure.

I bitterly regret buying mine at this stage, far too much electronic crap to go wrong, and seemingly it will go wrong.


----------



## daz1669

See where you're coming from, think to own one you have to be prepared for all the niggles that come with them, also helps if you can do the work yourself, or have deep pockets, I've owned a few old cars and all have needed tlc, don't give up on it yet, sense of achievement when you get it right will be worth it


Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec11

I've had much older Italian motors, this so called 'reliable German' is proving much less reliable unfortunately!

I do mainly all my own work on bikes and cars except the really big jobs, but fairly easy jobs on other cars seem to be a PITA with this TT.


----------



## Stevie3393

I'm having issues with a timing belt kit part number KP25491xs the problem being the tensioner damper part the part with the grenade pin in it when I put the bottom bolt it you can't get the top bolt in and the same if you put the bottom one in it is like it's ten mm out I asked audi about this they assured me there is only one tensioner for the 225 bam and they could order one in for 140quid the place I bought the kit are doing everything they can not to replace this because I tried to fit the part so what's the option do I buy the one part from audi for 140 and use the rest of the timing belt kit or do I take the hit on the timing belt kit buy another kit and pray that it comes with the correct tensioner please anyhelp is appreciated


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, It's a Gates kit & they have been used before so very strange.
Hoggy.


----------



## Stevie3393

Yes it is a gates kit I was at it for hours trying to fit that one part I'm lost I mean do I go and buy another kit and hope the tensioner fits or what because right now my cars lying fcuk I would put the old one back on but what's the point in doing that that's it with the top bolt in i know it could be moved to the left but you can still only see half the bolt hole


----------



## Stevie3393

This is the original with the top bolt in


----------



## Stevie3393

I've come to this site simply because if there's something that you guys don't know it's not worth knowing this is the first time I've come across this I've fitted timing belts to plenty mk4 golfs all been gates kits never once had this problem but I guess there's always a first it's just been a nightmare mare because I bought it from autodoc and there not really interested in listening to what I'm saying about it fitting and the thing is I could buy the part from audi but do I use the rest of the kit


----------



## Stevie3393

Could you recommend a place or a timing belt kit to buy that is recommended and isn't a gates kit for a 2001 225 bam it would be appreciated as I need this car fixed asap


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I don't how much metal is around the lower hole but is there enough so you could elongate the hole so it would easily fit.
It does look as if it requires moving up slightly.
Hoggy.


----------



## Stevie3393

Hi again you can only see half the bolt hole I really don't want to start driling out the tensioner because if any thing happens it's good bye engine the original tensioner fits perfectly but was starting to rattle that's the reason I was replacing the timing belt so stupidly bought the kit from autodoc in Germany when I really should have bought the same kit of eBay then when this happened I would have just sent it back I'm now getting the we aren't replacing it as you have opened it and tryed to fit the part shit I mean how else was I going to know it wouldn't fit when you look at the two parts they look identical but when it's bolted on you can't get the other bolt in


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, If there is plenty of metal around the holes & hydraulic plunger is in the correct place on the tensioner pulley, it is securely bolted in place so should be fine.
I can't really help then without seeing it, your only option is to replace it then.
Perhaps it is a clone & not actually a Gates.
Hoggy.


----------



## Stevie3393

I've put a screw driver in and tryed to force it to a position that the bolt can be inserted it's not happening the distance is to big I mean I was at it for over four hours before I decided to drop the engine to a point I could clearly see the bottom bolt hole and like I say the distance is to big and if I drill it it will weeken the part and the timing belt will become a very small problem when the valves say hello to the pistons when and it will fail if it gets drilled because that's the sort of shit that happens


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Perhaps the whole kit is a clone, replace the whole kit from Ebay, at least you will get your money back if still no good.
Otherwise, it's Audi dealer & that kit doesn't include pump or hyd tensioner so all extra.
I wouldn't buy cheap for something so important.
Hoggy.


----------

